# hedgie grater



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

something cute i stumbled across: http://www.prohandmade.ru/things/tjorka-jozhik/


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

I shared that a couple months ago  I stumbled across it too (literally - do you use stumble upon? If not, check it out. It's amazing) 

I think it's so cute!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I remember that. It's sooo cute.

Grated cheese quills! =3


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love functional art like that, very beautiful


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I would buy it in a second. Functional & cute.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

My friend posted that picture on my facebook wall to cheer me up when I was really sick


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've been waiting and hoping for a few years that they would start selling the grater. When I first saw it, it was as an entry in some contest.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Wonder if it won...it definitely should have, it's sooo cute. <3


----------

